# Naked



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi All

Just taken delivery of a Naked PF from Gábor in Hungary. I was short of a PF for one of the La Pavoni machines I'm restoring so I bought this one for my own machine and relegated the original to the restoration project.It's great to be able to see

whats happening while you pull the shot,makes it a lot easier to perfect the grind etc.

Not easy pulling a shot and taking a photo at the same time!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How much was that?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

See "Fatih Bilge" using one.


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

This is a pre millennium PF $100 plus postage


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not buying it unless matt perger tells me too....


----------

